# best finishing oil for oak



## hunggaur (1 Dec 2010)

hi folks just got a new solid oak dining table which i need to refinish whats the best oil to use 

many thanks 

jon


----------



## Woodfinish Man (3 Dec 2010)

Hi Jon,

If your after a glossy appearance then we'd recommendLiberon's Finishing Oil. If you're after a more durable finish (unfortunately it only gives a matt appearance) then we'd recommend S&R Danish Oil.

I hope this is of some assistance but please come back with any other questions.

Ian


----------



## hunggaur (3 Dec 2010)

many thanks for the pointer

kind regards 

jon


----------

